# الأقسام العامة > المنتدى التربوي و التعليم > ملتقى أولياء الأمور >  أسعار المدارس والافضل منهم لعام 2010

## فطيمة

*ممكن الكل يكتب هنا اسعار المدارس الدوليه لعام 2010 من الكجى 1 لين الجريد 6*

*اولا انا بكتب اسعار الاتحاد جميرا الكجى 1و2 ب18000الف*
*الجريد 1 ب23500 لين الجريد 3*
*واللى عنده فكره اكثر يخبرنا هنا ممكن للكل يستفيد من الاسعار والمدرسه الافضل*

المزيد من آخر المواضيع من نفس القسم:

طريقة تقليل وقت مشاهدة الطفل للتلفزيون... 
افكار لقضاء اجازة صيف ممتعة للاطفال 
افضل مشروبات مفيده للاطفال 
كل ما تحتاجين لمعرفته عن تربية الطفل في عمر... 
نصائح لتشجيع الطفل على تناول الطعام الصحي 
تقرير عن اسباب واعراض وطرق علاج اضطراب القلق... 
طريقة التعامل مع عصبية الاطفال بذكاء 
نصائح للامهات لتجهيز الطفل للذهاب للحضانة... 
نصائح للاباء للتعبير عن حبهم لأبنائهم 
افضل طرق تشجيع الطفل على المذاكرة والتركيز

----------


## مريم ام فهد

ماعندي فكرة اسمحيلي

----------


## Rain_Drop

*مدرسة دبي الوطنه فرع البرشاء..KG 1 & 2 يفتحون باب التسجيل في شهر 6 واعتقد نص 6 واسعارهم ما بين 20-22 الف غير الباص..*

----------


## فطيمة

ان شالله الكل يكتب اسعار المدارس وشكرا ليكى الغاليه ران دروب

----------


## royal life

اسعار الاتحاد جميرا الكجى 1و2 ب18000الف
( وايد غالي) انا اعيالي ال3 كلفوا هذا السعر من كجي ون الى جريد1

الجريد 1 ب23500 لين الجريد 3

( أنا درست في جامعة خاصة كانت ب 20 الف بس دبلوم ادارة اعمال)


والسموحه

----------


## فطيمة

> اسعار الاتحاد جميرا الكجى 1و2 ب18000الف
> ( وايد غالي) انا اعيالي ال3 كلفوا هذا السعر من كجي ون الى جريد1
> 
> الجريد 1 ب23500 لين الجريد 3
> 
> ( أنا درست في جامعة خاصة كانت ب 20 الف بس دبلوم ادارة اعمال)
> 
> 
> والسموحه


الاسعار اكثر عن دجى فى بعض المدارس الامارات الدولي فوق ال30 الف 

والله التعليم اغلى شىء بهالدنيا

----------


## هند سلطان

للرفع

----------


## @ريم الفلا@

حبيت ارفع المووضوع ما عندي فكره عن اسعار المدارس

----------


## فطيمة

اكثر عن ال100 وشى وما حد خبرنى بالمذيد

----------


## مرت سعيد

ياليت لو حد يرد علينا شو احسن مدارس دبي

----------


## bnt.dxb

للرفع

----------


## فطيمة

احسن مدارس دبى حكوميه ولا خاصه بتفرق

----------


## ام سما وحلا

مدارس دبي ما عندي فكرة لو حد حاب يعرف عن مدارس ابوظبي ممكن افيده

----------


## امبرطورة بوظبي

ماعندي فكرة بس ادعو لطفلي الله يسهل عليه دراسته ويوفقه في المدرسة الي تكون مناسبه له

----------


## فطيمة

> ماعندي فكرة بس ادعو لطفلي الله يسهل عليه دراسته ويوفقه في المدرسة الي تكون مناسبه له


الله يسهل عليه يارب ويحفظ اولادنا من كل اللى بيصير ب

----------


## سنين الحرمان

للرفع

بنات سمعتوا عن مدرسة دار المعرفة الخاصة في مردف

----------


## فطيمة

سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم

----------


## فطيمة

*vما أجمل أن تبتسم حين يظن الآخرون أنك سوف تبكي*

----------


## واحة أمــل

> للرفع
> 
> بنات سمعتوا عن مدرسة دار المعرفة الخاصة في مردف


أنا رحت لهم بداية السنة بس ما عجبتني الطلاب عددهم وايد قليل وأول ما دخلت ما كان في حارس دخلت بالسيارة لين داخل الحوش ولا حد داري بصراحة هالشيء خوفني ويوم كلمت المسؤولة قالت ما بيصير ما في حدا عند الباب!! يمكن راح يعمل شي وبيرجع!!! طبعا طلعت ولا فكرت أرجع لأن عيالي معناتها ممكن يطلعون ولا حد يدريبهم وخاصة إنهم صغار روضة ثانية

----------


## نبض الحزن

انا اتدرب في مدرسة DUBAI INTERNATIONAL ACADEMY
الصراحه المدرسه ابد ما علييها كلاام و دراستهم حللللللوة و الاطفال يكتسبون لغه
بس عيبها انها مختلطه ويا اطفال من كل الجنسيات  :Smile:

----------


## فطيمة

منو سمع عن كمبرج سكول

----------


## رنادوه

المواكب 
الكي جي تقريبا 12000

ما اذكر بس تقريبا يا اكثر شوي بس 

وعندي ولدي في جريد 11 33000 مع اللاب توب 

عندي 4 الله يحفظهم 
الصف الاول 
السادس 
التاسع 
الحادي عشر 

كلهم بحدود ال 90000 درهم

----------


## فطيمة

> المواكب 
> الكي جي تقريبا 12000
> 
> ما اذكر بس تقريبا يا اكثر شوي بس 
> 
> وعندي ولدي في جريد 11 33000 مع اللاب توب 
> 
> عندي 4 الله يحفظهم 
> الصف الاول 
> ...


الله يعين الغاليه على هالمصاريف

----------


## رنادوه

الحمد لله على كل حال 

الله يوفقهم اهم شي

----------


## سنين الحرمان

> أنا رحت لهم بداية السنة بس ما عجبتني الطلاب عددهم وايد قليل وأول ما دخلت ما كان في حارس دخلت بالسيارة لين داخل الحوش ولا حد داري بصراحة هالشيء خوفني ويوم كلمت المسؤولة قالت ما بيصير ما في حدا عند الباب!! يمكن راح يعمل شي وبيرجع!!! طبعا طلعت ولا فكرت أرجع لأن عيالي معناتها ممكن يطلعون ولا حد يدريبهم وخاصة إنهم صغار روضة ثانية


هلا اختي مشكورة ع الرد

مشكله اذا ما في حارس بس يمكن يكون يعمل شي مثل ما قالت 

بس حبيبتي كيف مبناهم من الداخل كبير والا صغير

ومعاملتهم كيف كانت ؟؟ 

وكم رسومهم اذا تعرفي

----------


## ام سيف وعمار

> للرفع
> 
> بنات سمعتوا عن مدرسة دار المعرفة الخاصة في مردف


اختي انا بتابع مع طالب واجباته المدرسية وهو بهدي المدرسة ...صح غاليه بس عندهم اسلوب في توصيل المعلومه..زكمان نشاطاتها كتيره..
وعدد الطلاب من 12-15 طالب بالفصل

----------


## bent_dalma2007

> الاسعار اكثر عن دجى فى بعض المدارس الامارات الدولي فوق ال30 الف 
> 
> والله التعليم اغلى شىء بهالدنيا


كلامج والله صح عندي في ابوظبي مدرسة اظن الراحة الدولية كجي 1-2 38 الف درهمممممممم من غير الباص شو اذا لش الاسعار جي غغغغغغغالية 
الله يكون في العون والله الشاطر شاطر ان كان درس في مدرسة حكومية ولا غير حكومية 
الكسلان واين مايدرس بيتم كسلان ولا شووووووووووو رايكم

----------


## nooralsham

الله يعين الصراحه
ومشكورة عالطرح الغاليه.... واذا حد من الشارجه ياليت يفيدنا بأفضل المدارس اللي فيها خاصه او حكوميه

----------


## ام سيف وعمار

انا اولادي طالعيين قريد1 و قريد2 في مدرسة اقرأ الدولية
هلا كلفني الاتنين مع الباص 33000د
بس حاسه بنتيجة واضحة معهم...ونهائي باذن الله ما رح طلعهم منها

----------


## فطيمة

> بس اابا اعرف يوم عيالكم يدرسون بهالاسعار هل يطلعون عباقره !! لا تزعلون مني ولكن اشوف المدارس الخاصه مستويه موضه من 10 سنين الحينه ولكن لين اليوم ما خرجنا عباقره ولا نقص عدد الرسوب فشو فايدة المدرس الخاصه وهالاسعار الخياليه
> عيالي في المدارس الحكوميه والحمدلله مستواهم يتحدى مستوى اكثر عيال اهلي اللي في الخاص 
> مااتخيل ادفع 20 الف حق كيجي 1 اللي يدرسونهم1و2 و3 بس ما ظنتي يعلمونهم على اوراق من ذهب


 
تعرفين الغاليه ان المدارس الحكوميه اوكيه بالتدريس بالجميرا مدرسة هند حكوميه وما عليها كلام نظام دراسه رقابه وايد اوكيه والنموزجيه بعد ماشالله عليها لكن مدارس اللغات بعد لازم تكون اسعارها اغلى لكن لازم يكون فى رحمة بالاسعار للمدارس

----------


## فرفورة زوجي

والله أسعار أقساط المدارس صايرة متل الدهب،، أنا زوجي درس في مدرسة حكومية وأول مرة درس فيها انجليزي كان في الصف السابع هذيك الأيام،،،، وما شاء الله عنه عبقري وفي الجامعة دوم إمتياز،،، وفي نفس الوقت أخوي من مرحلة كج وهو في أحسن المدارس الدولية والإنجليزي عندهم من الكج يبدأ،،، لكن كل مرحلة يعديها بالحيل،،،، مرة ينجح ومرة أحس انه الأساتذة نجحوا عشان ما يشوفونه في نفس الصف مرة ثانية.... 

يعني اللي بيدرس في مدارس غالية راح يطلع عبقري والمدارس الحكومية راح يكون غبي؟؟!!! مو قاعدة....

بس بالنسبة لمدرسة المواكب الكج عندهم ١٤٦٠٠ في ٢٠٠٩ ما أعرف كيف هاي السنه بتكون
وشكراً. 
ومدرسة جرين وود ١٦٠٠٠ بدون باص 
ومدرسة فيلاديلفيا في المحيصنة كامل مع جميع المستلزمات بدون باص ٢٠٠٠٠،،،، مبالغ فيه صح؟؟*

----------


## فرفورة زوجي

على فكرة في مدرسة كلية الجميرا في منطقة الصفا !!! أسعارها جنونية.... قسط المرحلة الإبتدائية ٦٠٠٠٠

----------


## awesome

لا حول ولا قوة الأ بالله

----------


## awesome

الشويفات اسعارها تبدا من 15,000 لين تقريبا 17,500 , for KG1 to Grade 1

----------


## cherry1

للرفع

----------


## غزالة فرعونية

> بس اابا اعرف يوم عيالكم يدرسون بهالاسعار هل يطلعون عباقره !! لا تزعلون مني ولكن اشوف المدارس الخاصه مستويه موضه من 10 سنين الحينه ولكن لين اليوم ما خرجنا عباقره و لا نقص عدد الرسوب فشو فايدة المدرس الخاصه وهالاسعار الخياليه
> عيالي في المدارس الحكوميه والحمدلله مستواهم يتحدى مستوى اكثر عيال اهلي اللي في الخاص 
> مااتخيل ادفع 20 الف حق كيجي 1 اللي يدرسونهم1و2 و3 بس ما ظنتي يعلمونهم على اوراق من ذهب


ولا عباقرة ولا شياته أنا كنت أدرس فمدرسة دولية ياخذون عالياهل 20000كجي ون هذا من غير الكتب والباص و....... والكحة بفلوس وأنا بروحي كنت أشوف شو يدرسون ولا شي وأغلب الوقت لعب ومدرسة لخمس فصول بس همهم الفلوسسسسس وبس للأسف التعليم استوى للمباهاة بس عشان اسم المدرسة بدخل عيالي ما يهم شو يدرسون . مجرد رأي

 :Ast Green:

----------


## ام رشووود

حد عنده فكره عن روضه حكوميه اووكي قريبه من العوير والهباب

----------


## ام الحلوينa&a

للرفع...........

----------


## SaяσǾ

> حد عنده فكره عن روضه حكوميه اووكي قريبه من العوير والهباب


روضه البساتين .. نموذجيه
في الخوانيج


مدرسه المعارف الخاصه.. مكانها مجابل .. تقنية البنات فدبي
الكي جي ب9000

----------


## عضوةUAE

*رفع..
استغفر الله..*

----------


## Rain_Drop

*شوفو النظام البريطاني دومه اغلى عن الامريكي.. وفوق هذا ما في تركيز على الدين.. استغرب من الناس ادور على اللغه وتنسى الدين.....................؟؟
المهم حبيت انبه ترى امريكي والا بريطاني بالاخير كهم بيدشون نفس الجامعه والا الكليه وبيتخرجون نفس الدفع ولا حد بيسال امريكي والا بريطاني.. وما بيشيلون شي وياهم غير الدين واللغه..
والله يهدي الجميع ويحفظلنا عيالنا..*

*مدرسة دبي الوطنيه الكي جي ب 17500 غير اللبس والكتب والمواصلات..*

----------


## فطيمة

==========

----------


## miss funny

افدتونا وااايد خواتي ،،
يزاكم الله خير ،،

سبحان الله وبحمده ،، سبحان الله العظيم

----------


## فطيمة

مدارس دبي كالتالي: 

1- مدرسة الشويفات الدولية
رقم واحد بلا منازع, و هذا موقعها,
http://www.iscdxb-sabis.net:88/dubai/main.jsp

2- مدرسة الاتحاد الوطنية
نفس اللي في ابو ظبي يعني ممتازه من كل النواحي.

3- مدرسة دبي الدولية
صوت قال انها سابقا من اروع ما يكون لكن الحين دمار . هذا بالنسبة لفرع القرهود. و بنفس الوقت صوت قال انه فرع القرهود وايد ممتاز و دراسته قويه. و 3 اصوات مع المدح. 
الفرع الثاني منها في البرشا قيل انه احسن لأنه اعداد الطلبه مو كبيره و دراسته قويه

4- دبي الوطنية
ثلاث اصوات على انها زينه. و في المناسبات الدينية يسوون انشطه للصغارية( مثل رمضان و العيد و الحج) و يخلونهم يعيشون الحدث في المدرسة. يعني اهتمام بالدين. و في كي جي 1 يحفظونهم 7 سور اجباري.

5- مدرسة الخليج
صوتين على انها زينه


6- مدرسة جميرا النموذجية التطويرية
صوتين على انها ممتازه

7- النموذجيه التطويريه
صوت واحد فقط

8- البحث العلمي
صوت واحد فقط و قال انه المدرسه تمتاز باهتمامها بالدين لكن اسعارها ضو.

9- الأمريكية الدولية بالشارقه
فرع دبي صوت واحد فقط

10- المعارف الخاصه
صوت واحد فقط

11- أكاديمية دبي الأمريكية
اللى تبى اطفالها يتحدثون بالانجليزي .......محادثة ....وقرأة قصص وانشطة.....طبعا كل المواد بالانجليزى ونشاطات خيالية وتجهيزات رااااااااااااااااائعة . صوت واحد فقط. و هذا الموقع
http://www.gemsaa-dubai.com/


12- دبي للتربية الحديثه
ابتعدوا عنها صوتين ضدها و قبل انهم يعطون درجات بالهبل و الغش عندهم عادي. و لو انه الطالب ماخذ عندهم 90% و تسئلونه بأي شي ما يعرف يجاوب.




*مدارس الشارقه و هي كالتالي:*1- الشويفات الدولية
مافيش احسن من كده, و هذا الموقع
http://www.iscshj-sabis.net:88/iscshj/main.jsp

2- الابداع العلمي
ملك صلاح بو خاطر و اهتمامهم رائع بالدين. لها 3 اصوات, تمتاز انه لكل طالب مفكرة تكون معاه كل يوم لملاحظات المدرسة و ولي الأمر. و هذا موقع المدرسة
http://www.scs-sharjah.com/arabic/about/index.html

3- مدرسة الرسالة الخاصه
منهج بريطاني و البيئه اسلامية. صوت واحد فقط

4- مدرسة فكتوريا الانجليزيه
فرع لمدرسة فكتوريا في بريطانيا و دراستها قويه. صوت واحد فقط

5- المدرسة الاسترالية
دراستهم قويه و عندهم دروس للسباحه.

6- مدرسة ويس جرين
تأسيسهم قوي, لأني شفت ولد عم اعيالي فيها ماشاءالله بلبل انجليزي.

7-مدرسة الوردية
صوت واحد فقط

8- المدرسة الأمريكية في الشارقة
ما مدحوهاا و قالوا عنها انها خرطي و اهمال و تسيب و ماديين بشكل بحت. و الشرح مو ذاك الزود علشان الطالب يسجل في دروس التقويه اللي تنظمها المدرسه.

9- مدرسة الشارقة الخاصه
ما امدحوها و قالوا انه لغة الطلبة في الانجليزي مو ذاك الزود.




أتمنى أني افدتكن 

منقول من منتدى اخر

----------


## فطيمة

للرفع

----------


## نقنوقة

للرررررررررررفع

----------


## جالاكســـي

انا بناتي 
بأكاديمية دبي الأمريكية
ا
http://www.gemsaa-dubai.com/

الرسوم حوالي 68 الف من اول لحد 12

----------


## uae1ad

بنات انا وايد احترت يوم دشيت الموضوع فياليت اتريحوني انا اسال عن مدارس بوظبي كنت افكر ادخل ولدي الامارات الوطنيه بس حسيت من كلامكم انه تأسيسهم هب قوي يعني الاتحاد الوطنيه اقوى وشفت ردود عن الشويفات عجبتني فتمين محتاره ياريت اللي اتعرف حد فالاتحاد واتحسهم اوكي من الكيجي لين الثانويه العامه او الشويفات اترد عليه

----------


## أم الفيصل

غلينلغ ......... الكيجي 22 الف

----------


## فطيمة

مستمر للزياده المعلومات

----------


## uae1ad

ياريت اتفيدوني

----------


## بنت18

انا بنتي داخله الاتحاد الوطنيه 
وااايد مشددين ودراستهم وااايد زينه 
وتاسيسهم وااااايد قوي
حياج سجلي من عيالج مابتندمين والله
تحياتي لج

----------


## آنآغــير!!

للرفع

----------


## بنت18

للرفع 
للرفع
للرفع

----------


## بنت18

للرفع

----------


## بنت18

للرفـٍٍٍٍٍٍٍٍٍٍٍٍٍٍٍٍٍٍٍٍٍٍٍٍٍٍٍٍٍــــع

----------


## فطيمة

> ياريت اتفيدوني


 
انا ابنى بالاتحاد بالجميرا مشالله وايد اوكيه من كل النواحى والشويفات ما عليها كلام لكن للحين شو اللى مخليكى منتظرة بابا التسجيل بيسكر وما بتحصلين

----------


## دانتيل

للرفع

----------


## ام هزاع وميثه

انا ولدي كي جي ون وفي رووضه حكووميه بس مخصخصه مااااااشااااااااااء الله حااااافظ 16 سوره اجبااااااااري ووااايد مهتمييييييين فالاطفااااال

----------


## أم سعيد 15

ولدي الحمدلله في روضة شرطة دبي الخاصة لإبناء الضباط فقط 
فوق الممتاز معاملتهم واسلوبهم مع الاطفال من المديرة الين الفراشة عسولات

----------


## uae1ad

بس ابا اسال عن اسعار الكيجي فالاتحاد والشويفات وياريت عيالها فالشويفات اتفيدنا عنها اكثر

----------


## Kill-eyes

الشويفات رفعوا اسعارهم ختيه مسجله بنتها كي جي 1 32الف
انا سجلت ولديه في الاتحاد الوطنيه في العين 19مع المواصلات والكتب

----------


## فطيمة

للرفع

----------


## صلاتى حياتى

بنات منو تعرف اسعار امريكيه الشارجه صف اول وسادس الله يسعدكم صدج توصل ل60 الف

----------


## ود قلبي

انا سجلت ولدي في امريكيه الشارقه g 2 ب 16500

----------


## طيبة الكويتية

عيالي في شويفات الشارقه
هالسنه جريد 1 تقريبا 19 الف مع الكتب
و كي جي 2 بحدود ال 18 الف مع الكتب

و للسنه الدراسيه القادمه 2010-2011
جريد 1 بحدود 19300 غير شامل الكتب و الملابس
و جريد 2 بحدود 19600 و ايضا غير شامل الكتب و الملابس.
مع العلم اهمه حاطين ملاحظه انه الأسعار ممكن تتغير

استغربت انه وحده من الخوات تقول انه كي جي 1 ب 32 الف. اكيد فيه شي غلط الغاليه.

----------


## أم أمووون

انا سجلت بنتي فمدرسة هورايزون كيجي 1 ب19 الف والتسجيل 2000 من غير الكتب والملابس ومن غير المواصلات 3000 
اسعار المدارس على حسب منهج التدريس والله ايسر الامووور

----------


## ميره ابوظبي

هلا اختي 
انا متخرجه من الورود بس والله ما اذكر كم كان القصط 
انشاالله ايفيدونج البنات

----------


## فطيمة

> هلا اختي 
> انا متخرجه من الورود بس والله ما اذكر كم كان القصط 
> انشاالله ايفيدونج البنات


الوردية اسعارها لاتذيد عن 10 الاف الاسعار شىء رهيب شو اللى صاير فى الدنيا وأرجع اقول لا خسارة بالتعليم

----------


## ابتكار

> بس اابا اعرف يوم عيالكم يدرسون بهالاسعار هل يطلعون عباقره !! لا تزعلون مني ولكن اشوف المدارس الخاصه مستويه موضه من 10 سنين الحينه ولكن لين اليوم ما خرجنا عباقره ولا نقص عدد الرسوب فشو فايدة المدرس الخاصه وهالاسعار الخياليه
> عيالي في المدارس الحكوميه والحمدلله مستواهم يتحدى مستوى اكثر عيال اهلي اللي في الخاص 
> مااتخيل ادفع 20 الف حق كيجي 1 اللي يدرسونهم1و2 و3 بس ما ظنتي يعلمونهم على اوراق من ذهب


انا وياج 100%

نحن بعد تخرجنا من مدارس حكوميه وعيال عايلتنا اغلبهم ف الخاص 

بس الحمد لله والكل يشهد انا الاحسن مستوى دراسيا واخلاقيا ودينيا و الحمد لله كل حد فينا مبدع ف شي

بس الناس يااخت ي تحب المظاهر

شفت تقييم المدارس من الهيئه اللي نازل ف الجريده من فتره 

المدرسه الوحيد اللي حصلت الامتياز مدرسه حكوميه 

واغلب الخاص بين مقبول وغير مقبول!

----------


## wafa123

المعرفه الدوليه الخاصه بالشارقه شامل تقريبا 16الف والورديه شااامل 9الالف

----------


## همس المشأعر

> ماعندي فكرة بس ادعو لطفلي الله يسهل عليه دراسته ويوفقه في المدرسة الي تكون مناسبه له


الله يوفقه ان شا الله


وادعو حق ولدي باجر اول يوم ف الامتحانات

----------


## همس المشأعر

بغيت اعرف اسعار مدرسه العين الامريكيه

----------


## جوهرة111

الله يكون في عونه وعونكم

----------


## فطيمة

*اللهم من اعتز بك فلن يذل،
ومن اهتدى بك فلن يضل،
ومن استكثر بك فلن يقل،
ومن استقوى بك فلن يضعف،
ومن استغنى بك فلن يفتقر،
ومن استنصر بك فلن يخذل،
ومن استعان بك فلن يغلب،
ومن توكل عليك فلن يخيب،
ومن جعلك ملاذه فلن يضيع،
ومن اعتصم بك فقد هدى إلى صراط مستقيم،
اللهم فكن لنا وليا ونصيرا، وكن لنا معينا ومجيرا، إنك كنت بنا بصيرا*

*اللهم صل و سلم و بارك علي سيدنا محمد و علي آله
و صحبه و سلم و الحمد لله رب العالمين*

----------


## همس المشأعر

اب
اب
اب
اب

----------


## ام حمدان16

> بنات انا وايد احترت يوم دشيت الموضوع فياليت اتريحوني انا اسال عن مدارس بوظبي كنت افكر ادخل ولدي الامارات الوطنيه بس حسيت من كلامكم انه تأسيسهم هب قوي يعني الاتحاد الوطنيه اقوى وشفت ردود عن الشويفات عجبتني فتمين محتاره ياريت اللي اتعرف حد فالاتحاد واتحسهم اوكي من الكيجي لين الثانويه العامه او الشويفات اترد عليه


ابصراحة بنتي في الاتحاد و مستواهاا واايد اوكيه سوا في الانجليزي او العربي هي ممتازة و تاسيسهم قوي بصراحة من كيجي لين جريد اول انا راضية بصراحة

----------


## فطيمة

للرفع

----------


## ام ريماني

عزيزتي انتو تقولون حكومي افضل يمكن في امارة ثانية غير عن العين

انا لو كنت بابوظبي كنت بحطها اول خاصة ثم الابتدائي حكومي 

لانه المدارس ابوظبي الحكومي يقولون ممتاز مستواها اما العين

اتمنى حط عيالي حكومي بس ما اتوقع 

وبعدين انتي تتكلمين عن زمنا غير الحين المعلمات اللي يدرسن العيال

في الحكومي *اغلبهن* حطين عيالهن خاصة لماذ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

وانا ما اقول ان ماشي مدرسات اكفاء باالعكس لاكن ما ينعطن

الفرصة خاصة كل فترة يتم تغير مرة شراكه ومرة كتب يتغيرن وفجاة المادة 

تتحول انجليزي وامس بنت اخوي تعرفين شو تقولي

الرياضيات ياهم سؤال معادلة تتدرج فيه اكثر فرع ماعرفو
يحلونه وتاسفت المدرسة لانها ماشرحته شو رايج بعد والمدرسة
هل نقدر نلومها

وازيدج من شعر بيت المعلمات الروضه كل فترة امتحانات
تحديدمستوي مرة عربي ومره انجليزي واخر مرة مسويين لهن 
دورة لغة عربية عشان يرفعون مستواهم ولا يداومن الصبح والعصر
دورة هذي ما يهد حيلها مب بشر لهن عيال وبيت 

ادري كركرت وايد لكن والله خاطري احط عيالي حكومى حتى المعلمات
فيه منهن ممتازات لكن احسن مجبورات على منهج معين 

وانا اسفة على الاطالة

----------


## فطيمة

وشو رائيك بمدارس دبى الحكوميه

----------


## مخلصة لزوجها

انا ماأفضل الحكومي لأنه المناهج كل سنه تتغير والتأسيس في الروضه في المدارس الحكوميه أضعف من المدارس الخاصه

----------


## Kill-eyes

بس حابه اوضح للاخت طيبه ترى اسعار المدارس تختلف من اماره لاماره شويفات بوظبي اغلى عن شويفات الشارقه وسمعت اتحاد بوظبي اغلى عن فرع العين

----------


## دلال الشامسي777

*انا من دبي 

دخلت عيالي في مدرسة خاصة نظام امريكي ما كاااااان في اي اهتمام ضاعت من عمرهم 3 سنوات وعقب وديتهم الاتحاد الخاصه في الممزر الصراااااااحه ولدي في ال كي جي ماااااااا استفاد ولا اي شي مب بس ولدي هو وعيال عمه الثنين وكل واحد في صف لامن تمييييز الاحرف ولا حتى الالوان سواء من العربي او الانجليزي 
وبالنسبة ل ولدي الي في القريد 2 ماشاء الله عليه من المدرسة الجديمة كان متميز ولما قيموه في الاتحاد كان تقييمة ضعيف في العربي والانجليزي بس لما درس وشافوه في الدراسه انصدمت مدرسته قالت حرااااام عليهم ظلموا الولد وهو ممتاز . اما عن بنتي الكبيره كان مستواااااها في المدرسة القديمة وسط ولما حولتها الاتحاااد نفس الشي كان تقييمهم لها ضعييفه بس لما درست عندهم مستواها تحسن وااايد في القراية والكتابه بس المشكله ان مدرسة الاتحاااد ان ما عندهم الكفائة في الادارة يعني من المديره لين الاخصائيين واااايد منقهره منهم اول السنه عشان نقيمهم في هيئة المعرفه كانوا يسون حق الاهمل دهان سير عيالكم ممتازين وعيالكم شطار ومن هذا القبيل بس من قيمناهم وشفنا الاهتمام قلت الصراحه هي المدرسه الممتازه بس لما يينا على نهاية السنه قالوا لي ولبعض الاهل والله عياااالكم نزل مستواهم فجأة والادارة حاولت معاااهم بشتى الطرق بس ما في فايده وانتوا ما في متابعه من الاهل وطبعا وااايد اعذار في النهاية والله بنتج يستحسن تودينها مدرسة اقل من مستوانا نحن مستوانا عالي (مت غصه) وسبحان الله اسبوع واحد تقييمهم مقبول ليش لانهم ما وصلوا ولا حافظوا ولا عالجوا مواطن الضعف الي عندهم بدليل انهم يحاولون يتخلصون من كل طالب ضعييف عندهم بأي طريقه (يقولن لي ودي بنتج دكتور نفساني يقيم سلوكها إذا هي طبيعيه ولا لأ) شو ها
طبعا كله كوم والاداره كوووووم اخر في تأليف القصص الوهميه للأهل. 
ندمت اني دخلت عيااااالي عندهم 

اما عند مدرسة التربية الحديثه الصراااحه وبدون مباااالغة انا شفت نتايجهم على عيال اخو زوجي مش مدحا فيهم لا الصراااحه اشوفهم وااايد ممتازين سواء في القراية ولا الكتابة ومن غير ان الملزمات الي يعطونهم اياها لكل ماده وايد اتسهل لهم الدراسة.

اما عن شويفات من ناااااحية اللغة الانجليزيه ممتازين بس إلي تبا عياااالها يتعلمون الانجليزي بدون دين اطرش عيالها هناك لانهم الصراااحه بدون مباااالغة وشفت ما يهتمون بش اسمه ديييين ولا عربي وطبعا من غير يكتسبون العااااادات السيئة من كلام ولا حركات (شفت على بنت اختي ) والحمدالله بطلعها من عندهم

بس استفساااااار وياااااليت كلكن اتجاااوبوني عليه

يعني نحن ندفع فلوس للمدراس الخاصه عشان توفر الراحه والتدريس الممتاز بس انا ما اشوف ها الشي لان الطفل (وايد طلاب لحظته عندم نفس النقطه) من يوصلون البيت ارجع الدروس وياهم مب فاهمين شي ف أرجع من أول ويديد اشرح لهم (وتخيلوا شرحي اكيد بيكون غير عن طريقة شرح المعلمه ) ولما يسيرون المدرسة في الحصة التدريس تقول المعلمه ان طريقتك خطأ منو علماك هي الطريقه ليش ما تسوي الطريقة الي علمتك إياها (هو لو فاهم الطريقة مالت المدرسة كان ما يا وقالي أمي تراني مب فاهم) ف تخيلوا ينصدم الطفل. هذا الي حصل لي من مدرسة الاتحاد الخاصه حسبي الله عليهم وعلى ادارتهم.

والسموحه وأسفه على الاطاله بس فيني قهر من المدارس.*

----------


## فطيمة

للرفع

----------


## أم حمدة2008

مدرسة دبي الوطنيه فرع الطوار ... الصف الرابع 20 ألف بدون الباص والتسجيل بدأ ...

----------


## الريم519

هلا خواتي
انا بنتي فيkg2 في مدرسة الوحده الخاصه في الشارجه بصراحه وايد زينه الدراسه عندهم ممتازه وتاسيسهم زين واهتمامهم وايد زين دفعت16100مع الكتب واللبس والمواصلات وسالت عن رسوم الصف الاول المنهج الامريكي قالو 17100والمنهج العربي اظن 15000

----------


## الكتماويه

بنتي مدرسه ديره الدوله كجي 2 33 الف درهم وابني جريد 3 38 الف غير الباص مدرسه غاليهصحيح بس تدريسها وايد عجبني

----------


## ** أم حمد **

بنات ابغي مدرسة زينة في الشارجة للكيجي ون .. و ما تكون غالية يعني في حدود 10 الاف ... و اهم شي عندي الدين ثم اللغة ... 
و شو بالنسبة للتسجيل ؟؟ انا للحين ما سجلت بنتي في اي مدرسة عادي و الا لا ؟!! 
ياليت تفيدوني لان مالي خبرة .. اول عيالي ادخلهم مدرسة و ما عندي خلفية عن هالامور .. 
و شكرااا لكم ... و انتظر رد خاص من اختي طيبة الكويتية ...

----------


## ** أم حمد **

رررررررررفع

----------


## ** أم حمد **

..............................

----------


## ** أم حمد **

مافيش رد  :Frown:

----------


## وبل النفاف

بنات العين وينكن 

اريد اعرف اذا ممكن شو احسن روضه للعيال

----------


## باتشن

امس اتصلت بمدرسة جميرا للبكلوريا ابا اسأل عن الكي جي 1 قالتلي ب50000 من غير الباصات و اللبس بصراحة انصعقت وايد قلتلها ليش وايد صاراحة قالت احنا نظام بريطاني واندرس ثلاث لغات عربي فرنسي وانجليزي

----------


## باتشن

انزين شو رايكم بروضة الأنوار الحكومية اللي فالصفا ؟انا ناوية ادخل فيها ولدي

----------


## القمر الأبيض

أنا عيالي في المدرسه الأسترالية في الشارقه الصراحه روووووووووووووعه من جميع النواحي الدراسه والسلوك والمتابعة والنشاطات. واللي عجبني في المدرسه لو أي طالب غلط عندهم عدة أساليب عقاب. وهذا أهم شي عندي أنا لأنهم أولاد ويبغيلهم شد.
الرسوم الدراسية لسنة 2010- 2011
الصف الخامس 35000 من غير المواصلات والملابس
الصفالثالث أعدادي 45000

----------


## ** أم حمد **

ررررررررررفع

----------


## ** أم حمد **

>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>

----------


## (الموز)

ومنكم نستفيد

----------


## هنودة الدودة



----------


## ام هاني ونودي

للرفع

----------


## غزالة فرعونية



----------


## al3emia

شو رايكم في مدرسة مردف الخاصة ؟؟؟

----------


## شوشو_24

بنااااات
شو عن مدرسة كوين انترناشيونال؟

----------


## ندى

الله يعطيكم العافية على هالمجهود، موضوع وايد حلو ومفيد..

حد عنده فكرة عن مستوى رياض الاطفال الحكومية في ابوظبي وبالذات روضة البدور الي في محمد بن زايد

----------


## بطة بيضاء

اعتقد انه ارخص مدرسة في دبي على الاطلاق هي الراشد الصالح هذا اللي استنتجته من خلال بحثي بين المدارس .. لان عيالي السنة الياية بدخلهم كي جي2 على طول

----------


## عنقود

شو رسوم مدرسة دبي للتربية الحديثة منهاج امريكي

----------


## عنقود

للرفع

----------


## عنقود

للرفع

----------


## عنقود

ما في رد

----------


## عنيني

اولدي في اقرا الدولية اوكي دراستهم

----------


## knouz

انا كنت خريجة مدرسة الوردية ممتازة وحاليا بنتى فيها ومصاريفها معقولة وللعلم هى المنهج بريطانى+دراسة اللغة الفرنسيه

----------


## omalsos

والله انا دخت ماخليت مدرسه ماسئلت
وبصراحه كلهم غالييين نااااااااااااااار
والدوام بدا وانا بعدني محتاره بنتي عمرها 4ونص يعني كي جي 2
وماحصلت لها مدرسه تحت 10000 ابدا في دبي
واتحدى وحده تقولي انها حصلت مدرسة خاصة في دبي في هاي القيمة

----------


## reema11

الله يعيييين

----------


## ام سيف وعمار

مدرسة اقرأ الدولية بالشارقة كتير منيحة

----------


## juoj

في مدرسه الراشد الصالح 5800 للكيجي والثريا 9800 مع الكتب هيك حكولي

----------


## فطيمة

مدرسة الاتحاد بجميرا ابنى فيها بالجريد 1 المصاريف 23 الف بدون الباص ومصاريف الواجبات المدرسة لو حابه ابنك يحل الواجبات بالمدرسة 4500 وحنا لسه فى بداية السنه

----------


## koko222

الصراحه كنت اباكم تستفيدون من تجربتي عيالي في مدرسه الاتحاد الخاصه فرع الممزر في دبي . في الكيجي كانت دراستهم ومعاملتهم زينه بس الابتداءي ما انصح اي وحدة تدخل عيالها. ادارة المدرسه ابدا ما تحترم الاهالي وجن نشحت منهم مافي احترام ولا اسلوب والمدرسات 80 بالميه منهم اخلاقهم زفته خاصه العربيات منهم . واهتمامهم بالدين صفر. وقوانينهم استفزازيه. 

انا مافيني صبر تخلص السنه وانقل عيالي مدرسه حكوميه او نموذجيه . عالاقل بيعلمونهم الدين صح. وهدفهم مب تجاري بحت. تخيلو ان مدرستهم قالت لهم ان ترتيل القران هو نفس الحان الموسيقى وهو مستوحى من الموسيقى ويوم اشتكيت عليها كانو باردين ولا عبرو السالفه. 

اتمنى اين فدتكم

----------


## فطيمة

> الصراحه كنت اباكم تستفيدون من تجربتي عيالي في مدرسه الاتحاد الخاصه فرع الممزر في دبي . في الكيجي كانت دراستهم ومعاملتهم زينه بس الابتداءي ما انصح اي وحدة تدخل عيالها. ادارة المدرسه ابدا ما تحترم الاهالي وجن نشحت منهم مافي احترام ولا اسلوب والمدرسات 80 بالميه منهم اخلاقهم زفته خاصه العربيات منهم . واهتمامهم بالدين صفر. وقوانينهم استفزازيه. 
> 
> انا مافيني صبر تخلص السنه وانقل عيالي مدرسه حكوميه او نموذجيه . عالاقل بيعلمونهم الدين صح. وهدفهم مب تجاري بحت. تخيلو ان مدرستهم قالت لهم ان ترتيل القران هو نفس الحان الموسيقى وهو مستوحى من الموسيقى ويوم اشتكيت عليها كانو باردين ولا عبرو السالفه. 
> 
> اتمنى اين فدتكم


 
الغاليه انا ابنى فى الاتحاج جميرا لكن الحمد لله مدرسة التربية الاسلامية مشالله عليها وانا بروحى بخلية عقب صلاة العصر يسير مسجد عدالنا يحفظ قرأن ويتعلم التجويد واستغفر الله عليها مدرسة اللى تخبر ان الترتيل مثل الموسيقى مابتعرف توصل معلومة لطالب والادارة فى الاتحاد

----------


## حياة القلوب

> بس اابا اعرف يوم عيالكم يدرسون بهالاسعار هل يطلعون عباقره !! لا تزعلون مني ولكن اشوف المدارس الخاصه مستويه موضه من 10 سنين الحينه ولكن لين اليوم ما خرجنا عباقره ولا نقص عدد الرسوب فشو فايدة المدرس الخاصه وهالاسعار الخياليه
> عيالي في المدارس الحكوميه والحمدلله مستواهم يتحدى مستوى اكثر عيال اهلي اللي في الخاص 
> مااتخيل ادفع 20 الف حق كيجي 1 اللي يدرسونهم1و2 و3 بس ما ظنتي يعلمونهم على اوراق من ذهب


 الصراحه انا متلك عيوني طلعت وللعلم عنا بفلسطين نادر تلاقي خاص والحمد لله متفوقين بس في مدارس تستهبل الصراحه انا بقرا الاسعار وعيوني هيك@@ معقول هالهبل

----------


## حياة القلوب

> بنات ابغي مدرسة زينة في الشارجة للكيجي ون .. و ما تكون غالية يعني في حدود 10 الاف ... و اهم شي عندي الدين ثم اللغة ... 
> و شو بالنسبة للتسجيل ؟؟ انا للحين ما سجلت بنتي في اي مدرسة عادي و الا لا ؟!! 
> ياليت تفيدوني لان مالي خبرة .. اول عيالي ادخلهم مدرسة و ما عندي خلفية عن هالامور .. 
> و شكرااا لكم ... و انتظر رد خاص من اختي طيبة الكويتية ...


 اتوقع الورديه هيك اسعارها وتدريسهم اوك
جارتي بنتها هناك

----------


## هنوده

> الصراحه كنت اباكم تستفيدون من تجربتي عيالي في مدرسه الاتحاد الخاصه فرع الممزر في دبي . في الكيجي كانت دراستهم ومعاملتهم زينه بس الابتداءي ما انصح اي وحدة تدخل عيالها. ادارة المدرسه ابدا ما تحترم الاهالي وجن نشحت منهم مافي احترام ولا اسلوب والمدرسات 80 بالميه منهم اخلاقهم زفته خاصه العربيات منهم . واهتمامهم بالدين صفر. وقوانينهم استفزازيه. 
> 
> انا مافيني صبر تخلص السنه وانقل عيالي مدرسه حكوميه او نموذجيه . عالاقل بيعلمونهم الدين صح. وهدفهم مب تجاري بحت. تخيلو ان مدرستهم قالت لهم ان ترتيل القران هو نفس الحان الموسيقى وهو مستوحى من الموسيقى ويوم اشتكيت عليها كانو باردين ولا عبرو السالفه. 
> 
> اتمنى اين فدتكم


نفس راي الاخت و معظم الامهات يشتكون من تدريسهم انا عيالي فيها اتصدقون صف ثالث وتاني ما يعرفون يكتبون ويقرووون والقهر يوم ايبون الشهاده كل A منقهره عيالي من الكيجي فيها ياخسارة البيزات فيها

----------


## دبلوماسية دبي

الصراحه انا من دبي وبجميرا عندي ولدي البجر الحين كجي 1 دخلته حضانة حضانتي 3 شهور 8000 حسيتها وايد والحين دخلته كجي 1 روضة الشروق الخاصه 7200 من غير الباص للكورس المهم ما بتعدى مرحله الكجي بس عسب ياخذ اللكنه الانجليزي وعقب انشالله ادخله حكومي لو شاطر الله بيكتبلة التوفيق ولو نص ونص الله يساعدني علي تدريسه والحمدلله على كل حاااااال 


ها راي ولولا اللغه ما كنت دخلت خااااص

----------


## koko222

للرفع عشان الكل يفيد ويستفيد

----------


## koko222

للرفع

----------


## koko222

للرفع

----------


## شوشو_24

شو رأيكم بمدرسة السلام الخاصة بدبي ...؟؟

----------


## koko222

مدرسه السلام الخاصه عيال اختي كانو فيها ويكرفون اليهال فوق طاقتهم وكل التعب على الاهل من واجبات ومذاكره وغيره . كرهو الدراسه ولين اخر السنه يصيحون ما يبون يسيرون ومتروسه عيال هنود . اما الحين غيرت المدرسه ومرتاحين وايد

----------


## شوشو_24

> مدرسه السلام الخاصه عيال اختي كانو فيها ويكرفون اليهال فوق طاقتهم وكل التعب على الاهل من واجبات ومذاكره وغيره . كرهو الدراسه ولين اخر السنه يصيحون ما يبون يسيرون ومتروسه عيال هنود . اما الحين غيرت المدرسه ومرتاحين وايد


زيييييييييييييين يوم قلتيلي عيل مب مدخلة ولدي فيها
اساسا انا كنت محتارة بينها وبين دبي الوطنية (الطوار) اللي الكل يمدحها ولا حد ذم فيها ماشالله

مشكوووووووووورة الغاليـــــــــــــــة

----------


## فطيمة

الغاليات احنا نبى اسامى المدارس الزينه واسعارها اللغات فقط بدبى والشارقه الافضل فيهم

----------


## koko222

> الغاليات احنا نبى اسامى المدارس الزينه واسعارها اللغات فقط بدبى والشارقه الافضل فيهم


اختي الاسعار انذكرت وعلى موظوع الافضل هذا يبين من راي الناس وتجاربهم مع المدارس مانقدر ننزل لسته بالافضل لان كل حد له تجربته ورايه وهذا اكثر ما يهم الناس وسبب لاهميه واقبال الكل عالموضوع

----------


## فطيمة

> اختي الاسعار انذكرت وعلى موظوع الافضل هذا يبين من راي الناس وتجاربهم مع المدارس مانقدر ننزل لسته بالافضل لان كل حد له تجربته ورايه وهذا اكثر ما يهم الناس وسبب لاهميه واقبال الكل عالموضوع


ادرى لكن فى بعض المدارس ما حد ذكرها ولا اسعارها الكل ما زكر المدارس الحكوميه لانى كتير اعرف بعض المدارس الحكوميه كتير افضل فى دراستها ويجب فتح ملف اخر لهذة المدارس

----------


## honest

مدرسة جرين وود انترناشونال دبي 
Grade 1 = 19950

----------


## ramoush

أنا عيالي في الإبداع العلمي الدولية, بصراحة ممتازة من جميع النواحي و كلمة روعة قليلة عليها

----------


## فطيمة

> أنا عيالي في الإبداع العلمي الدولية, بصراحة ممتازة من جميع النواحي و كلمة روعة قليلة عليها


 
الغلا ما خبرتينا اسعارها كام الابداع العلمى

----------

